# Puppy Hates Going Outside



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't get him to walk anywhere before he starts crying and trying to pull me back in the house. I've tried pulling him (that didn't work obviously), coaxing him with treats (it got him about one block), carrying him. Nothing seems to get this puppy to go around the block for a walk. I don't know if he's scared, doesn't want to be active, or is just defiant? Any advice?


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you coddle your dog from that picture. A dog that size can not pull you home. So if he starts pulling just stop and don't move until he gives you some slack. How old is this puppy? Have you tried to practice at home first? 

Do not carry your dog if it stops moving. Keep the leash tight but don't yank him, eventually he will start moving - could take up to a few minutes at first as soon as he walks give him a treat.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

No, we really don't coddle him at all. We don't pick him up if he's scared, we try not to play into his fears. Yes, he can't physically drag me, but he pulls until his collar tightes (he wears a harness) and it sounds like he can't breathe. I don't want to traumatize him by literally dragging the entire way.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

Give him a free space. Don't force him to walk. If it is a puppy, he may be scared of the other dogs or the environment. He will start going as he gets introduced with the environment.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

My advice would be to take this in steps. Rather then setting out trying to go a whole block at a time, scale back to a much shorter distance. First determine what distance your pup will go before essentially losing interest in the walking. Once you have this figured out, do not walk past that point. When you take him out, walk the short distance and praise/treat him heavily for making it without incident (pulling you pack toward home, refusing to move, etc.) Repeat this several times over the next couple walks/training sessions. 

Once he begins to grow comfortable with the short distance you are going, you can then begin to slowly increase the length of the walk and time before he gets the treats or praise. Eventually, as your pup becomes acclimated to the atmosphere, you should be able to phase out the treats and enjoy long regular walks as you normally would.

The main point to remember is simply to take things SLOW. Give your puppy time to become comfortable with the first step before moving on to the next, and the next, and so on.


----------



## DrewBud (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with Dakota Spirit...i just went through the same thing with Zoe the first week I had her.

I had to take her from my apartment and across a parking lot to get to a grass area to do her business. At first I would carry her over there since she was so young. Then I would make her walk out to the grass. She was really bright that she knew the grass was where she should go and would run out there as fast as I could keep up. She wouldn't walk back though. What I realized was that if she had been on a path before she was fine...as soon as that ended she was done.

I set a goal that each time we went out we would go a little bit further...even just a few steps. After a few days she was happily running out and back. 

When I wanted to take her on longer walks I brought a TON of treats and had to lure her each step of the way. A .25 mile walk at the park took us 2 hours the first time. After that she would get better each time. I also (for better or worse) started using a retractible leash so she could have a little freedom to run and explore to build up her confidence in her surroundings. 

Patience and baby steps should work while he learns where he is and gets his confidence up.


----------

